# Arrow Shelf Cover Material Besides Bear Hair???



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Calf hair is durable and more streamlined. It's all I use on my arrow shelves.


----------



## dmanwarren (Apr 18, 2009)

I use the fuzzy side of self adhesive velcro, 7 bucks does alot of bows. Seems to stick well for me.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

2nd the Velcro. Neat and clean looking and sticks tough.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Sanford said:


> 2nd the Velcro. Neat and clean looking and sticks tough.


3rd and 4th on the Velcro. Love the stuff.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Any nice looking piece of scrap leather. I like old wallets, and am secure enough in my manhood to use good purse leather from the thrift store. If the cashier raises an eyebrow I just say it is for one of my girlfriends. - lbg


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Longbowguy nails it. I have also found great leather in the thrift store office section from old office ring binder organizers with the zippers. Two bucks for countless shelves. Barge cement will hold the leather to the wood forever, and removal is as simple as peeling it off and rolling the old gummy residue off with your finger. 

If you want more of a bump under the leather for a finer touch-point, just use a leather shoelace or match or toothpick cut to size. Some shelves and sideplate areas are flatter than others and this can help in tuning. You can also double the leather for a thicker shelf or side plate during tuning. If your arrow is close to tune, you can then tune the bow to the arrow if needed.

I don't like fuzzy velcro surfaces due to the variables of the give. I prefer a firm launch pad. Just me. Plus leather smells cool and looks hot.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Thin Man said:


> Longbowguy nails it. I have also found great leather in the thrift store office section from old office ring binder organizers with the zippers. Two bucks for countless shelves. Barge cement will hold the leather to the wood forever, and removal is as simple as peeling it off and rolling the old gummy residue off with your finger.
> 
> If you want more of a bump under the leather for a finer touch-point, just use a leather shoelace or match or toothpick cut to size. Some shelves and sideplate areas are flatter than others and this can help in tuning. You can also double the leather for a thicker shelf or side plate during tuning. If your arrow is close to tune, you can then tune the bow to the arrow if needed.
> 
> I don't like fuzzy velcro surfaces due to the variables of the give. I prefer a firm launch pad. Just me. Plus leather smells cool and looks hot.


I likewise prefer a firmer launch surface....but I prefer the calf hair for a cleaner release. Leather seems to grip the arrow shaft for me. Little too much friction.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

I used to use velcro, but my new fav is calf hair. It's durable and slick (if you orient the hair properly). It's also pretty thick, so I don't bother covering the entire shelf. I just cut a 1/2" strip then run it across the shelf and up the sight window above the deep part of the grip. 

For adhesive, I found some adhesive strips at home depot called DAP ContactStik that work great.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Great thanks for all the suggestions I will see if I can find both and try one then the other if one starts to come off like the Bear Hair does. Have not seen Calf hair but I will see if I can find it...

Thanks,
LFM


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

IMHO the finest shelf material is seal skin if you can get it


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

Shoot, work, shoot!


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

Soft side of velcro with the sticky back

Shoot, work, shoot!


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

I use feather rests, you can make them yourself and they look cool. They only really make sense for a flat shelf though if you're already radiused then no need.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I've been using the heavy duty felt furniture pads for years. They are available everywhere, cheap, extremely durable, very quiet, impervious to weather, and they get the arrow up off the shelf a bit which facilitates excellent arrow flight.

















On a riser that is cut past center, use half on the shelf and half on the side.











For risers that are not cut past center, use the pad on the shelf and a normal thinner sideplate.

For more info, go here:

http://piratesofarchery.net/bb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=463&hilit=felt+pad

KPC


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

The problem with Velcro is your tune changes over time as it wears and compresses - leather all the way for me I use worn out tabs

Matt


----------

